# Is Red Maple Worth The Effort?



## Noslo65 (Sep 11, 2008)

Saw a tree service cutting up what I think is red maple. It is not silver and not sugar. Looks like red maple. So I stopped and talked to him. Said he is always looking to get rid of wood. So if figured I would help take some of this and maybe next time it will be oak or something. So I filled my trailer and truck on the way home from work. He has my number now and I will probably get more on my way home on Friday. So I am not going out of my way for it. Just pulled my trailer into work with me. Anyone burn red maple? Is that the way to get in with tree guys? Thanks


----------



## mga (Sep 11, 2008)

let's see.....

1. it was free.
2. it was maple.
3. you got a good source for fire wood as well.

i'd say you made out real good.


----------



## leon (Sep 11, 2008)

*red maple firewood*



Noslo65 said:


> Saw a tree service cutting up what I think is red maple. It is not silver and not sugar. Looks like red maple. So I stopped and talked to him. Said he is always looking to get rid of wood. So if figured I would help take some of this and maybe next time it will be oak or something. So I filled my trailer and truck on the way home from work. He has my number now and I will probably get more on my way home on Friday. So I am not going out of my way for it. Just pulled my trailer into work with me. Anyone burn red maple? Is that the way to get in with tree guys? Thanks





Dont forget rule number one:

Red maple is an invasive species of firewood;and every one that goes down gives native wood a better chance at surviving.


  :agree2:  


leon


----------



## Peacock (Sep 11, 2008)

I think it's about the same as silver maple for firewood quality.

Good score for the future either way!!


----------



## Crofter (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice burning wood. When it is dry you can tell it is noticeably lighter than hard maple so the btu content is not as high. I just paid 1,450 for 16 cord of red oak logs so sure wouldnt turn up my nose at free red maple!


----------



## Zackman1801 (Sep 11, 2008)

haha at this stage i wouldent turn down a free load of pine. its getting cold and ive only got about 3 cord in the cellar! i would take the maple. as a matter of fact i take most any wood anyways. if its tall, has leaves (and sometimes needles) and its in someones way it ends up stacked in the cellar. i just started a poplar removal job at a family friends house, he wanted the trees gone and i wanted firewood win win situation.


----------



## Joshlaugh (Sep 11, 2008)

Free wood sounds good to me, esp with the little amount of work it takes you to get it.


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 11, 2008)

Gees, sounds like a hell of a deal to me!!


----------



## woodbooga (Sep 11, 2008)

Red Maple is some fine wood. Are we talking about the same species? Is it true red maple or another species that happens to have red leaves?


----------



## WSJchester (Sep 11, 2008)

Sure! Certainly not red oak or sugar maple but OK, especially if it's free. Nice mixer with slopwer burning hardwoods. Easy to split up. -WSJ


----------



## WSJchester (Sep 11, 2008)

Red maple - Acer rubrum
Silver maple - Acer saccharinum
Sugar maple - Acer saccharum

Sugar maple ('hard maple') is fine wood. Red maple's not far behind, but definitely softer and less dense (fewer BTU's). Silver maple's a poor third and not much better than box elder (Acer negundo). All 4 will make you feel like a real hero with a 6 lb. maul.

I've burnt them all and wouldn't turn any of them down today if it was close and free! Get it. -WSJ


----------



## Noslo65 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have about 10 acres of hedge to go through this winter, so I will have someting to mix with the maple.


----------



## myzamboni (Sep 11, 2008)

Noslo65 said:


> I have about 10 acres of hedge to go through this winter, so I will have someting to mix with the maple.



Oh sure, rub it in now . . .


----------



## johnzski (Sep 11, 2008)

WSJchester said:


> Red maple - Acer rubrum
> Silver maple - Acer saccharinum
> Sugar maple - Acer saccharum
> 
> ...



red maple is usually called soft maple and has green leaves. very common up here and makes a pretty good firewood.I sure wouldn't turn it down


----------



## Noslo65 (Sep 12, 2008)

Well when the rain stops around here I will get the rest. Hope the guy does give me more wood.


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 12, 2008)

You burn what you got. These coastal woodlands have enough Red/Swamp/Soft Maple to fill 1/3 to 1/2 of our firewood sheds. The ground is wet and shallow and ledgy. 

I do have a dead serious case of *Oak Envy *( O.E. ) :censored: . Can anyone help ? Pretty please ?


----------

